# chipped limestone step tread edge



## RoofEagle (May 10, 2014)

Client called about chipping on limestone steps. The tread does appear to have been chipped but client swears no damage from landscaping machines or flying rocks, etc. which was my first guess.

As I'm a handyman (for now) who does a bit of all of the trades, i'm not sure about this one. Not sure what the cause could be or best way to repair the chips. If anyone has any experience in this type of stone repair work, I'd be in your debt.

Thanks, 
in anticipation of your help.

Joe


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Considering those are fairly rough cut slabs of limestone, I'm a little concerned that the HO is looking to have those small chips repaired. I cannot imagine anything you could find to fill those areas will look better than leaving them be.

If you do this repair, make sure it is seamless and perfect, because it seems like these people are very picky and detail oriented.


----------



## RoofEagle (May 10, 2014)

dielectricunion said:


> Considering those are fairly rough cut slabs of limestone, I'm a little concerned that the HO is looking to have those small chips repaired. I cannot imagine anything you could find to fill those areas will look better than leaving them be.
> 
> If you do this repair, make sure it is seamless and perfect, because it seems like these people are very picky and detail oriented.


Thank you, dielectricunion. Yeah, they do in fact strike me as the picky type. I may just tell them exactly that, that a repair for that type of area may not give them the finished appearance they're looking for. Not sure if a a special type of concrete repair mix with a colorant to make it blend with a limestone edge like that exists or how to even approach it.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

The problem is that a colorized concrete or mortar on an outside corner at 1/2"-1" thickness will not last. 

It's the same reason you can't just splash a patch of concrete over a slab that's cracking without cutting and pouring 4" deep, sizable patches.

I would imagine the reason the limestone tread was left with a rougher edge is so things like those two chips would blend in. Limestone is fairly soft.

If they want something perfect that will retain it's shape and texture, I would imagine they need to look into full replacement.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

A tread is like 75 bucks. If she doesnt like it tell her its 350 to fix it.


----------



## RoofEagle (May 10, 2014)

JBM said:


> A tread is like 75 bucks. If she doesnt like it tell her its 350 to fix it.


:thumbsup:

She's asked a few times what it could have been but I don't know what to say besides saying it might have been someone banged something heavy against the edge or a rock thrown by a landscaping machine. Anyone got any ideas? I know limestone is relatively soft.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If those chips bother her, then there is no patch that you can do that won't bother her even more. Someone's been banging something up and down the stairs.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

RoofEagle said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> She's asked a few times what it could have been but I don't know what to say besides saying it might have been someone banged something heavy against the edge or a rock thrown by a landscaping machine. Anyone got any ideas? I know limestone is relatively soft.


Its ok to say i dunno. 

"Something bumped it" is the answer I would give.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If i had to guess it would be a snow shovel.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

skateboard or bicycle


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Rub some dirt on it. I'm not joking.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I seen videos of guys cutting the edge of stone like what is in your picture and then they hit it with a propane torch. I am not sure what that does but maybe you could Google it . I think it blends in the color 
nicko


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

nickko said:


> I seen videos of guys cutting the edge of stone like what is in your picture and then they hit it with a propane torch. I am not sure what that does but maybe you could Google it . I think it blends in the color
> nicko


That's called thermal finish, and if he did that, it would create a larger bright spot on the tread. Not to mention the whole edge is pitched ( rock faced) and thermal finish does not replicate that.

Do what Karl said.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Nothing you can do will make them look any better.

Those look fairly new and in my experience weathered limestone tends to blacken up.

Tell them to wait a few years and see if it still bothers them.

My guess would be when they faced them there was just a few hairlines that didn't slough off, but did after they weathered a bit. If they are that picky you probably don't want to work for them anyway.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Take file and soften the chip edges, make it look natural like others chips. Mix acrylic satin water medium with raw umber brown powder and artisan acrylic dark grey or charcoal grey and very small drop of black…Like CJCarl said, make your own not washable dirt….First try it on some other lime stone , when you have color to match steps color apply on the chip.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Cigarette Ashes and a little spit or Hell just letting your hands get dirty and rubbing the spot may work.

Well that was my first thought. Have worked with a lot of 'Northern' limestone similar to that.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

to many liability issues if someone should trip or fall..would replace...liabilitys will have the pickiest person second guessin...


----------



## RoofEagle (May 10, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who responded with regard to this particular client's situation. There are some wise heads here and I am mightily thankful to everyone for contributing your knowledge to help me out. I think I will in fact do what Karl suggests..I am going back to this lady's house this weekend so I will update the thread on what I was able to get done.

Joe


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> Rub some dirt on it. I'm not joking.


thought it was worse on phone..looking at pic wit 27 in screen x2 with the dirt
..surprised that little chip is a issue or that she even called you


----------

